# Sparkling Sparky!



## FaeryBee

*I think Sparky's starting to get used to his new home...

Snack Time!










Hmmm, which one should I choose?










Do you mind -- I'm eating here!!










It's always nice to take a little rest after a snack. 








*


----------



## thepennywhistle

*Every time you post a photo of Sparky I am struck by 
what a beautiful little bird he is, and how brilliant his 
color. I'm so glad that his heart is as lovely as his feathers.
It looks like you've found a real jewel in this little budgie *


----------



## KTyne

Awww, seriously, prettiest Budgie ever!!! He seems so lovely, you are one lucky lady!


----------



## Erika

*Sparky is too cute  i love his little face. How long into quarrantine so far, Deb? *


----------



## Budgielover96

sooo yellow and sooo cute


----------



## aka.pody

Hi Sparky. :wave: He's really settling in isn't he. He's a little ray of sunshine.


----------



## MariaKitty

Such a cutie. Great pictures of Sparky


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Passenger

*Awwwhhh! What an ADORABLE little baby Sparky is!:loveeyes: You are very lucky Deb!*


----------



## tippa

*Isn't it just lovely to have a budgie that will perch on you hand instead of running off all the time and cause you sadness. I can see you're thrilled to bits with gorgeous Sparky .*


----------



## PipSqueakZ

You are just too cute Sparky!


----------



## suzyq1956

_He is such a sweety. You are so lucky that he trusts you so much. And he enjoys being with you._


----------



## AiSell

He's amazing sweetie bird. you are lucky to have him !


----------



## Budgiekeet

Sparky inspires me to someday have one of my little guys to sit with me. Keep the awesome pictures coming.

Rick

btw. your package will ship sat or mon morn!!!!!


----------



## eduardo

That is precious! Sparky is gorgeous and I am so happy for you that he is bonding to you well. Cute baby he is.


----------



## MariaKitty

A sweety & looks like Tweety  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FaeryBee

*


Erika said:



Sparky is too cute  i love his little face. How long into quarrantine so far, Deb? 

Click to expand...

I got him on March 7th so he's been in quarantine 3 weeks now. He's starting to chirp more to the birds in the other room so maybe he'll be happy when he meets them someday. *


----------



## FaeryBee

*



KTyne said:



Awww, seriously, prettiest Budgie ever!!! He seems so lovely, you are one lucky lady!

Click to expand...

Thank you -- I know I am very fortunate!



thepennywhistle said:



Every time you post a photo of Sparky I am struck by 
what a beautiful little bird he is, and how brilliant his 
color. I'm so glad that his heart is as lovely as his feathers.
It looks like you've found a real jewel in this little budgie 

Click to expand...

I owe it all to Lindsey (Cute Little Birdies Aviary)!! She is absolutely awesome.
Her budgies are so well loved and cared for...

Although I love Sunny and Shelby very much, I sure wish I'd found Lindsey prior to getting them. 
I think my flock would have a very different personality mix at this point in time. :giggle
However -- I wouldn't trade The Sunshine Boys for anything at this point in time. 
They enjoy each other tremendously, and are tons of fun to watch.roud:



Budgielover96 said:



sooo yellow and sooo cute 

Click to expand...

Aww, thanks!



aka.pody said:



Hi Sparky. :wave: He's really settling in isn't he. He's a little ray of sunshine. 

Click to expand...

 Hi, Miss Arlene!! Sparky sends xoxo to Nicky and Rosie!



MariaKitty said:



Such a cutie. Great pictures of Sparky.

Click to expand...

Thank you -- he's a good little fellow. 



SillieLillie9714 said:



Awwwhhh! What an ADORABLE little baby Sparky is!:loveeyes: You are very lucky Deb!

Click to expand...

Miss Pate, Miss Pate!! :jumping: :jumping: Momma says I get to be a ring bearer in Pedro and Poppy's wedding 'long with Baby Tucker! I's soo 'cited!!



tippa said:



Isn't it just lovely to have a budgie that will perch on you hand instead of running off all the time and cause you sadness. I can see you're thrilled to bits with gorgeous Sparky .

Click to expand...

Thanks, Si! I am thrilled :jumping: whatever gave that away? :laughing1:



Lulu58 said:



You are just too cute Sparky! 

Click to expand...

Phenk you, Miss Wendy!



suzyq1956 said:



He is such a sweety. You are so lucky that he trusts you so much. And he enjoys being with you.

Click to expand...

I haven't decided yet if he really enjoys being with me or if he just tolerates me. :laughing: Either way, I love him to bits!



AiSell said:



He's amazing sweetie bird. you are lucky to have him !

Click to expand...

Thank you - I am indeed!



eduardo said:



That is precious! Sparky is gorgeous and I am so happy for you that he is bonding to you well. Cute baby he is.

Click to expand...

Thanks very much, Dee! :hug:*


----------



## jazzboys

It's lovely to see him settling in and relaxed on your hand. He is so handsome.... he'll be giving you budgie kisses before you know it. Dizzy is giving me some as I type - so cute


----------



## fritzi

He's truly the loveliest budgie ever, and you're an amazing photographer - how do you get such perfect pictures with one hand!


----------



## ErnieAngel

So nice to see he's getting comfortable around you. Pretty soon he'll be joining the Sunshine Boys.


----------



## frenchie

Sparky sure is lucky to have found you. I wish I could train my budgie to do that but my cats are old and stuck in their ways. They look at my birds like they are colorful snacks.


----------



## BirdCrazyJill

*I love his little white cheek patches *


----------



## Budgiekin

I'd say you are absolutely right that he is getting used to his new home Deb. Just look at him on your hand!  He's so cute and I'm so glad he is doing well. I just love his white cheek patches by the way. I look forward to hearing more about him.


----------



## FaeryBee

*


jazzboys said:



It's lovely to see him settling in and relaxed on your hand. He is so handsome.... he'll be giving you budgie kisses before you know it. Dizzy is giving me some as I type - so cute

Click to expand...

I hope so, Liz -- that would be awesome. 



fritzi said:



He's truly the loveliest budgie ever, and you're an amazing photographer - how do you get such perfect pictures with one hand!

Click to expand...

Thank you but my pictures are not so perfect. :laughing1: My hands shake too much! And, I was unhappy that last photo isn't focused better. 
I ended up propping the camera on my arm for one on on the dresser for another.  I hope someday to get a better camera with a stop-action feature so I can get some good flight shots... 



ErnieAngel said:



So nice to see he's getting comfortable around you. Pretty soon he'll be joining the Sunshine Boys. 

Click to expand...

It's hard to believe he's been here three weeks now. :wow: Just a few more to go... 



frenchie said:



Sparky sure is lucky to have found you. I wish I could train my budgie to do that but my cats are old and stuck in their ways. They look at my birds like they are colorful snacks. 

Click to expand...

That wouldn't be good at all.  Any way you could shut them out of the room when you are working with your budgie?



JuliosMom said:



I love his little white cheek patches 

Click to expand...

Thanks, Jill -- I think they are adorable too. roud:



Budgiekin said:



I'd say you are absolutely right that he is getting used to his new home Deb. Just look at him on your hand!  He's so cute and I'm so glad he is doing well. I just love his white cheek patches by the way. I look forward to hearing more about him.

Click to expand...

Thanks, Kim! He's singing to me today so I think that is great progress. I'm happy.
*


----------



## vic1viking

I look at your photo's of Sparky with greeneyes of envey. So wish I could do that with Lilly let alone the two who have now passed a way. He is such a great looking bird. Did you say he was hand tamed?


----------



## Shayla Fortune

Beautiful!!


----------



## SPBudgie

*Oh Deb - what a guy! Clearly on his way to loving you! You've only had him 3 weeks, and he's already so comfortable and trusting - no Worries about getting close - it's already happening! I'm so happy for you - you really deserve the love of a budgie in your life!*


----------



## jellyblue

Sparky is a real treasure. Pure gold!


----------



## FaeryBee

*


vic1viking said:



I look at your photo's of Sparky with greeneyes of envey. So wish I could do that with Lilly let alone the two who have now passed a way. He is such a great looking bird. Did you say he was hand tamed? 

Click to expand...

Sparky was hand-fed by Lindsey of Cute Little Birdies Aviary. She pulls the babies at three weeks and feeds and socializes them until they go to their new owners.
Lindsey is AWESOME!!



Shayla Fortune said:



Beautiful!! 

Click to expand...

Thanks. 



SPBudgie said:



Oh Deb - what a guy! Clearly on his way to loving you! You've only had him 3 weeks, and he's already so comfortable and trusting - no Worries about getting close - it's already happening! I'm so happy for you - you really deserve the love of a budgie in your life!

Click to expand...

Thanks, Ollie!! I'm enjoying the difference with this little guy. :hug:



jellyblue said:



Sparky is a real treasure. Pure gold!

Click to expand...

Thanks, Susan -- he really enjoyed meeting you the other day!*


----------



## Sammiejw

Sparky looks adorable  Glad hes settling in swimmingly!
Beautiful Yellow. shows up so much against the toys!


----------



## FaeryBee

* Thanks, Sammie! :wave:*


----------



## MariaKitty

You are lucky to have Sparky. Ever since I got my budgies, I see life differently. Appreciate the little things in life. Do things that make you happy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FaeryBee

*I agree your statement about appreciating the little things in life and doing what makes you happy, Maria. 

Sparky has brought even more joy into my already wonderful life.

I have a couple of truly close friends, two other adorable budgies, two noisy, naughty lovebirds and two of the most gorgeous shelties in the world! How could I not be happy?

My life is very blessed!*


----------

